# Dim Sum recipes



## Saltygreasybacon (Oct 10, 2004)

Finally got to try some dim sum the other day, don't know what it was called but seemed to be wrap in a wonton wrapper, then steamed and then one side fried.  Whould love to try making some (variaty) at home, what's your favorite dim sum


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Salty! Were they somewhat crescent moon shaped? In Japanese restos they are called gyoza. In Chinese restos they can come in round and crescent moon shapes too. They can be steamed, or steamed then fried, or just plain fried. They are called by many names too (dumplings, siumai, siomai, siaolongpao, potstickers, etc).  They are basicallyl categorized as dimsum (or yamcha in cantonese) items meaning little meals.

In these parts, dimsum is everywhere. And there are countless varieties.  My favorite are the steamed ones wrapped in soybean skin, or nori (the japanese seaweed sheets).


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 11, 2004)

hi chopstix

The nori sheets I buy here are pretty thin and I'm not sure if they'd hold up to steaming (I'd be afraid they'd fall apart). They're marketed for making sushi. Do you think they'd work?


----------

